# TriTone Photoshop tutorial



## koolbluez (May 15, 2005)

Guys, we have seen black & white photos, we have seen color photos, both have their own +es or -es. B&W photos have more depth(contrast), Color photos are more vibrant.

So, I thought why not mix both these worlds & get a *tritone* pic.

Didn't get it! Well, It's a duotone pic with an xtra colors! Black, white & any other color.

 We have seen black & white photos, we have seen color photos, bothhave their own advantages… B&W photos have more depth, Color photos are more vibrant.

 So, I thought why not mix both these worlds & get a tritoneepic…
 Didn’t get it… it’s a duotone pic with an xtra color…. Black, white & any other color.

 Take a picture, preferably with a dominant color… nature pics are preferred.
*img124.echo.cx/img124/1131/image0016ey.jpg

 Duplicate the layer (Ctrl+J)

 Desaturate the new layer (Shift+Ctrl+U)

 Go to the “background” layer (the color one), SELECT->COLORRANGE, SAMPLED COLORS, select the primary color (here “tigeryellow”) with the “eyedropper”, take necessary fuzziness.

 Now that color is selected, copy it and paste upon the DESATURATED LAYER, making the yellow layer copied as OVERLAY blend.

 Now get a tritone epic as shown below
*img189.echo.cx/img189/4898/image0023xw.jpg

 GAUSSIAN BLUR to about 3 pixels.

 Layer via Copy(Ctrl+J) if you want to enhance the color.
 You can also Ctrl+J the DESATURATED LAYER in OVERLAY mode to add more contrast

 Final adjustments, like levels, noise removal… give the desired result.

We can also make more _tones _this way


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 15, 2005)

This tutorial is just so damn cool man!

Great techinque!


----------



## shwetanshu (May 17, 2005)

I know nothing about PS, i use photoshop CS2, wenevr i chose select-->color range, sampled colors, i dont get the option to choose primary colors, wat to do???


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 17, 2005)

Awesome dude! That was really cool.


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 17, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> I know nothing about PS, i use photoshop CS2, wenevr i chose select-->color range, sampled colors, i dont get the option to choose primary colors, wat to do???




Hmmmmm.... Actually there is a small error in the tut...

After the desaturater layer step... Hide the desaturated layer, by clicking on the eye button in the layer's windows... Then run the "Color Range" tool and after running turn the layer back to visible.....


----------



## dreams (May 18, 2005)

gr8 tutorial man.. shuld giv it a try..


----------



## koolbluez (May 18, 2005)

oopsie.. by "select the primary color" in the tutor.. I didn't mean R...B...G... I meant any color u felt important in the pic.

U'll get it in PS2, under SELECT->COLOR RANGE, SAMPLED COLORS, _shwetanshu_

U have to highlight the original colored layer 4 that, then select the color range/color, copy & paste it as a new layer over the B&W layer, so that we can see the color. Got it!!!

*By PS2, I meant PhotoshopCS2, not PlayStation2


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 4, 2007)

hey boss... i was goin thru ur tut on fotoshop... i used to hav this genuine cd but cant find it among 300+ other cds... 
can u tel me how to get sm working thing ripped off from the net fr the time being? i just want to try that TRITONING thing asap


----------



## koolbluez (May 28, 2008)

Another one.. slightly tampered with the tutorial
Changed:*img239.echo.cx/img239/8923/millajovovich2hb.th.jpg Original:*img239.echo.cx/img239/9986/millajovovich3bh.th.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 28, 2009)

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/544/tanzania.th.jpg . . . . . . . . . . .  *img22.imageshack.us/img22/2584/gymnastics.th.jpg . . . . . . . . . . .  *img17.imageshack.us/img17/4167/parakeets1.th.jpg . . . . . . . . . . .  *img16.imageshack.us/img16/9302/youngatheart.th.jpg​


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

looks more like this
*imagecache.allposters.com/images/pic/PYR/NECA0004%7ESin-City-Posters.jpg*tech2.in.com/media/images/img_3911_300roadtoglory.jpg 
good work keep going i would like to see more


----------

